

DogeOS – Very Smart – Many Zones - snw
http://liyu1981.github.io/DogeOS/

======
snw
In spite of the silly name, it has some fantastic tech from SmartOS (ZFS,
Zones + KVM, nice tools to manage all that) and is great to use as a cloud
hypervisor. Project-FIFO provides a management portal on top of that, so
bundling both in a easy to use system makes a lot of sense.

